# أفكار مشاريع تخرج جديدة فى هندسة الاتصالات 2012



## محمود010 (17 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*بدأت منذ العام الماضى فى وضع تدوينة ( **أفكار مشاريع تخرج جديدة فى هندسة الاتصالات 2011**) والتى تهتم بوضع أفكار مشاريع تخرج لطلبة قسم هندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات بكلية الهندسة وقد لاقى اعجاب الجميع وساعد الكثير فى اختيار مشروع تخرج مناسب لهم والحمد لله .*
*وأنا اعترف ان الموضوع كان له بعض السلبيات التى كنت اتوقعها وهى قيام البعض باختيار مشروع حسب الاسم ولم يختاروه على حسب امكانياتهم العلمية والنفسية والدراسية وطبعا هذا خطأ لأنه يجب اختيار مشروع التخرج عن حب لفكرة المشروع وعن محاولة لتطوير الذات من ناحية الجانب العلمى الذى يهتم به المشروع .كما انه كان من ضمن السلبيات هى استفسارات البعض عن مساعدتى لهم فى المشروع عمليا او ان اقوم بعمل جزء من المشروع لهم وأنا قد اخبرت الجميع واكررها هنا أننى لم اضع أفكار لمشاريع التخرج من أجل ان أساعدكم فى تنفيذها ولكنى قمت بوضعها لتسهيل الامر عليكم ومحاولة منى فى مساعدتكم على اختيار عدة أفكار يمكنكم الاختيار بينهم بسهولة بدلا من البحث وايجاد فكرة واحدة بصعوبة , وايضا قمت بوضع الافكار حتى يتعلم الجميع الاعتماد على النفس وقبلها التوكل على الله عز وجل طبعا, حيث أطرح لكم افكار وعليكم البحث والقراءة لتتعلموا عن هذه الافكار وهناك اشخاص متخرجين منذ مدة كبيرة بل ومنهم الكبار فى السن ولكن تعجبهم فكرة ما من الافكار المطروحة فيبحثون عنها لمجرد زيادة معرفتهم عما هو جديد على الساحة العالمية من أفكار ومقترحات فى عالم هندسة الاتصالات .*


​




​
*اولا : هذه الافكار يوجد منها ماهو فكرتى ويوجد ماهو أفكار مستوحاه من مشاريع أخرى على مستوى العالم .*
*ثانيا : لن أسمح بأى شخص ( مع احترامى للجميع طبعا  ) بأن يسألنى عن اى شىء فى اى مشروع ( فى الوقت الحالى فقط  ) وأرجو من الجميع ان يبحث عن معلومات عن المشروع ويقرأ ويجتهد ثم لو وقف عليه شىء يمكن ان يطلب المساعدة سواء منى او من اى شخص آخر .*

*نبدأ بعرض المشاريع وعلى الجميع ان يختار كما يحلو له :*​


*Remote Control of a Lego Mindstorms Robot Over the Internet*
*Heat Control system*
*Active Noise Cancellation System *
*Mobile Robot Navigation with Human Interface Device*
*Automatic Camera Tracking of a Speaker *
*Decoding EEG for Prosthetics and Brain Computer Interfaces (BCI)*
*Home Security Using Infrared and Ultrasound sensors*
*Eye Tracker to Help ALS Patients with Writing*
*Mobile Robot Equipped with Ultrasonic Transducer Array*
*Wireless Temperature Monitoring on Remote Seven-segment Display using RF*
*ZigBee based Secured Wireless Data transmission and Reception*
*Bluetooth based Robot Control for Metal Detection Applications*
*Wireless DC Motor Speed and Direction Control using RF Communication*
*Congestion Control In ATM Networks Using ASIC in VLSI*
*AUTO CAR PARKING*
*Design and Simulation of OFDMA System*
*Implementation of LTE on FPGA using VHDL*
*Implementation of WiMAX on FPGA using VHDL*
*Advanced Data Encryption using FPGA*
*Gps tracking system*
*Biometric *
*Under Water Wireless Communications*
*Image and data compression using DCT and MELLIN transforms*
*Microcontroller Based blood pressure monitoring system*
*Microcontroller based human body temperature monitoring system*
*Microcontroller Based Patient care Monitoring and Information system*
*A portable intelligent ECG monitor based on wireless internet and embedded system technology*
*Designing wireless interfaces for patient monitoring equipment*
*Microcontroller based wireless recorder for biomedical signals*
*SMS based patient monitoring system*
*Wireless communication based tire pressure monitoring system*
*Microcontroller **Based SMS controlled moving robot*
*Wireless audio communication through laser beam*
*An intelligent mobile robot navigation technique using RFID Technology*
*GPS based blind people path announcement system*
*Remote controlled air craft *
*Digital Watermarking for Image Authentication*
*Automatic Solar Traffic and Street Light Controller*
*Cell Phone Controlled Video Analyzing Robot*
*Solar automatic cell phone charger with pay system*
*Wifi networking based Industrial automation*
*Advanced vehicle tracking and automatic crash notification using GPS and GSM technology with Location Name as SMS*
*SMS controlled pick and place robot with video camera*
*Smartphone blutooth controlled Robot*
*GPS+GSM based Realtime Bus/Train Location Finder and display on Earth's Map *
*Touchscreen based Ordering System for Restaurants*





*شحن المحمول عن طريق محمول آخر لاسلكيا -- بمعنى ان تليفونى سوف يفصل شحن وهناك شخص بجانبى فى السيارة او فى العمل او فى اى مكان يمكنه ان يرسل لى بعض الطاقة من البطارية الى بطارية تليفونى ويتم الشحن لاسلكيا طبعا . *
*عمل عصا ذكية لمساعدة من لم يهبه الله نعمة البصر بحيث يكون بها رادار وحساسات موصله بمذبذب بالمكان الذى تمسك به يد الشخص بحيث عند اقترابه من اى خصطر سواء ( حفرة - ماء - سيارة - حائط .... الخ ) يهتز المذبذب فينتبه الشخص .*
*فكرة جديدة : التحكم بالانسان الآلى او الروبوت Robot عن طريق اشارت الدماغ عن بعد حيث يتم قياس الاشارات الخارجة من الدماغ حين التفكير فى امر معين وارسالها الى الروبوت ليقوم بتحليلها وتنفيذها وطبعا هذه المشروع سوف يعتمد الى حد ما على EEG .*
*فكرة جديدة : مشروع منزل ذكى يعمل بالصوت اى تأمر اللمبات بأن تعمل او تنطفىء عن طريق الصوت او تأمر اى جهاز او آلة انها تعمل او تنطفىء او تتوقف عن العمل او الحركة مع عمل برنامج ذكى للرد على استفساراتك عندما تسأله ان يتأكد من شىء معين مثل هل انوار حجرة الاستقبال مطفئة أم تعمل وقد قمت بتنفيذ هذه الفكرة مع فريق العمل الخاص بشركتنا التى تحت الانشاء وهما ( م/ احمد القصبى -- م/ محمد حمدى ) حيث قمنا ببرمجة برنامج يعمل بهذه الخاصية باستخدام الفيجوال بيزك ودون استخدام اى برنامج للذكاء الصناعى واعتقد انه ايضا من الافضل ان يتم استخدام برنامج ذكاء صناعى لكى يفهم البرنامج المحاكى الكثير من الاحتمالات المتوقع حدوثها او امره بها وطبعا هذا البرنامج هو الواجهة الموجودة على الكمبيوتر كما انه سيتم تركيب ميكروفون عند كل ميكروكنتولر مستقبل حتى يتم تفسير الاوامر فى اى مكان بالمنزل وليس شرط ان تكون أمام الكمبيوتر .*
*بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*
*واذا هناك اى استفسار فمن خلال** صفحة اتصل بى *

*تقبلوا تحياتى*
*م / محمود عبدالعزيز *

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## محمود010 (30 أغسطس 2012)

هانك المزيد ان شاء الله فى الايام القادمة فى الشبكات


----------



## prince el (30 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووور جدا .. جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو اخى
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (15 فبراير 2013)

نتظروا مشاريع عام 2013 بمفاجآت كبيرة ان شاء الله


----------

